# Amazon and Kohl's getting together



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Kohl's is going to have an Amazon shop within its B&M stores in Chicago and Los Angeles for Amazon's electronic products. Will also offer Amazon services to set up products in your home. Other home services too. Hope that means Chicago 'burbs too.  Link


----------

